# Pictures and videos



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Do you have any casualties with having that many p's in a tank? Nice setup though.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

wholly smokes thats alot of P's in that tank... very interesting video though :COOL:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats very good, I would think that you would lose a few.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice site.how often do you change water?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice tank and video. 
Kind of makes putting one rhom in a 120 gallon boring...

Kind of....
lol


----------

